# DIY fan mount



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I wanted to mount the tail off my turkey I harvested a few days ago so I watched a couple YouTube videos to learn how. I don't really like the look of plaques and found a few pics online of tails mounted without them. This morning I pulled my tail out of the freezer and let it thaw. 

In the process of prepping it I found that I hit the bird in the tail with my first shot at it. I knew I hit it's wing but didn't know I hit the tail until I started working with it. My original plan was to dry the tail open 180° but decided a more natural spread would hide some of the damage. Once it's fully cured I might put it in a shadow box (haven't decided yet).

Here are some pics of the process. I am using Borax to cure it but didn't include any pictures. Any critique is welcome. It's my first time attempting anything like this. Also feel free to post any pics of tails you have mounted.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looking good! I also use borax, has worked great for mine.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Looking good! I also use borax, has worked great for mine.


Thanks! Any pics of ones you have done?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good kstorrs.

I put borax on the skin. Spread everything out on cardboard and pinned it down with thumbtacks on long strips of freezer paper.

Missouri, 1978:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

here is one I did a few years ago on my first turkey. I used borax as well, with the skin spread on cardboard and pinned in place. Once dry, I attached the skin to a piece of plywood cut out in the same shape, then painted brown to hide it. I was happy with how it turned out:










I took the spurs and just bought some beads at the craft store and put them all on a piece of leather boot string:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Still trying to figure out what to do with the beards:










and, I screwed up my daughters spurs from last year....:sad:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We have gone to using Cedar tree branch slices to mount our fans on. Give the mount some extra color and works pretty slick.
This is a picture of my last couple of birds.

My wife, being the smart a$$ she is bought and put up the sign......:mrgreen:


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Wyogoob and PBH are making me wish I would have caped the bird and dried the entire thing. Those look nice :shock::!: 

I plucked then entire bird and donated the feathers to my mom to use for making dream catchers. I will post some pictures after she makes one or two of them


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Where the meat is that you used borax on, take an exacto knife and scrape all that off and then run the blade in between the pins for the feathers. Once you clean all that out use bondo and spread the feathers the way you like and let the bondo dry. This will preserve it and hold the feathers in place for ever. Borax is great but not needed on the tail feather as long as you clean all the meat out. Same for pheasant. the bondo only goes on the pins of the feathers.


----------

